# UJ 2010 Rahmen L passende Vario Sattelstütze



## GrillMeister (28. Februar 2013)

Guten Tag, 

Winterbaslten geht weiter. Rahmen ist neu lackiert, Schaltung auf 2x9 mit Bash/36/22 und Kettenführung vom BC.

Jetzt ist die Sattelstütze dran - Soll einer Vario werden. Bin mir aber unklar welche passt...

Ich bin 1,80m und 85cm Schrittlänge. Hab mich damals für Rahmengröße L entschieden, weil ich auf M im Vergleich zu meinem damals gewohnten Hardtail von der Sitzposition zu gedrungen fand und auch längere Touren im flachen Umland bequem fahren wollte. 

Mitlerweile hab ich mich dran gewähtn und würde wohl direkt M kaufen, aber jetzt ist der Rahmen da und passt.

Es ist eine Sattelstütze von Sycros ohne Rückstand, Sattel ist ein Sycros AM montiert.

Der Sattel ist so weit vorne wie im erlaubten Bereich möglich. Mit dem 50mm Vorbau und einem 780mm Lenken mit Sweep.

Die Vario Stütze sollte aber auf keinen Fall eine Rückstand haben.

Von Stützenklemmung bis zu den Sattelstreben sind in der höchsten Position die ich fahre 160mm Abstand.

In der Tiefsten Position sind es 60mm. -> Folglich wäre ein Verstellbereich von 100mm ideal.

Nun zur Frage: Weclhe Variosattelstütze ist einfahren kurz genug? Ist eine mit 75mm Auszug tatsächlich Kürzer? 

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## GrillMeister (12. März 2013)

Guten Tag, 

Frage nicht verstanden oder dumme Frage?

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (15. März 2013)

Hallo Jörg,

leider haben wir eine Sattelstütze mit einem solchen Verstellbereich nicht da und können es nicht nachmessen. Eine 100er Stütze sollte aber passen und ist auch das Maximum.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------

